# sweat on a pro-press?



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

I was curious if you could sweat a pro-press fitting on, provided you removed the o-ring...seems that the fittings (bigger ones more so) fit quite a bit looser than sweat fittings.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

It's copper so of course you could but why? Save your money and use the correct fitting


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Bad idea,
Sweat fittings are designed at tolerances to keep solder thickness to a minimum.
the solder could run out in the pockets of the ftg thereby having voids.


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

Like precise said... why use a fitting that cost 4x as much?


----------



## roving plumber (Apr 25, 2011)

Of course a person would not normally want to sweat one on, just thinking if a person got in a pinch where maybe his tool crapped-out or didn't have it in his rig and had that one last connection to finish up...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

roving plumber said:


> I was curious if you could sweat a pro-press fitting on, provided you removed the o-ring...seems that the fittings (bigger ones more so) fit quite a bit looser than sweat fittings.


Yes you can....No you shouldn't.

If your machine craps out, then pretend you never heard of pro-press and get the right fitting. And yes, that may mean leaving the water off longer than you planned.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

roving plumber said:


> Of course a person would not normally want to sweat one on, just thinking if a person got in a pinch where maybe his tool crapped-out or didn't have it in his rig and had that one last connection to finish up...


 I think you'd have a heck of a time filling in the void with 95/5.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Just use a sharkbite. 

I wonder if the next generation of plumbers will even know how to solder.


----------



## timplmbr (Mar 16, 2011)

propress fittings , even the larger fitting will seem like the are to big but they will work , if you waste you money and time trying to solder them you may void out the warranty on the propress ftg. if you are gonna fix the pipe ...do it right ......come on now...lol


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

we had one blow apart about 1 hr from our shop. In the middle of no were. Didnt have a propress machine so thats what we did. Picked the oring cleaned and soldered. Holding fine to this day. Now we got one and man is it ever awesome. 

And I went to school with a guy who never soldered before. Strictly resisential new construction plumber. Only ever used pex. He did bad on the practical assignments. Well.... he just did bad in general.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd say it could be done but I wouldn't...

Just a thought but isn't it against many codes to install a product contrary to the instructions of the manufacturer? :whistling2:


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I've done it a few times in a pinch or to make up a tight offset, such as soldering a street 45 into a ProPress tee. I don't do it unless absolutely neccessary, but I've never had an issue with one of my joints coming apart. Like anything else just clean it well and use good solder.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Just use a sharkbite.
> 
> I wonder if the next generation of plumbers will even know how to solder.


I hate sharkbites. Unless im fixing quest pipe then I love them. Back to the op why would you want to?


----------



## keithdetlor (Jun 6, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Just use a sharkbite.
> 
> I wonder if the next generation of plumbers will even know how to solder.


22 and soldering is preferred over anything except 2" plus on shut downs and pex for renos


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> Just use a sharkbite.
> 
> I wonder if the next generation of plumbers will even know how to solder.


 
This is more prohetic than you think!

Most of our fathers, or grand-dads, were saying " I wonder if the next generation will even know how to run a lead joint " 
and of course they were prophetic! Possible survey topic: how many folks on this board have never done lead?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

grandpa said:


> This is more prohetic than you think!
> 
> Most of our fathers, or grand-dads, were saying " I wonder if the next generation will even know how to run a lead joint "
> and of course they were prophetic! Possible survey topic: how many folks on this board have never done lead?


 I have.

Lead closet bends, lead shower pans and lead hub & spigot joints.

I've also worked with cast iron Durham fittings and galvanized DWV fittings.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Iv never poured a lead joint !! Why when I can use a ty seal And I agree don't sweat a propress fitting but if you had to sil floss it hand it will hold long past the life of the building


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Iv never poured a lead joint !! Why when I can use a ty seal And I agree don't sweat a propress fitting but if you had to sil floss it hand it will hold long past the life of the building


If your going back to an existing old hub and melted it out to make a tie in, you cannot use a tyseal and need to pour.
Also kafer fittings, and when you have to make a fold.
Every plumber should still know how to caulk a joint imo.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I'd say it could be done but I wouldn't...
> 
> Just a thought but isn't it against many codes to install a product contrary to the instructions of the manufacturer? :whistling2:


True dat Red. You took the words right out of my fingers......


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> If your going back to an existing old hub and melted it out to make a tie in, you cannot use a tyseal and need to pour.
> Also kafer fittings, and when you have to make a fold.
> Every plumber should still know how to caulk a joint imo.


Why can you not go back with a tyseal in an existing hub???are old hubs different then new ones?? Please explain thanks!! In west txs we only pour shower pans and closet flanges no caulking joints any more


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why can you not go back with a tyseal in an existing hub???are old hubs different then new ones?? Please explain thanks!! In west txs we only pour shower pans and closet flanges no caulking joints any more


Yes the old ones are different, also sometimes hard to determine xh or sv, if the gasket doesn't fit perfect you'll never pull the new fitting in.
By the time you go through all that its easier to just pour a joint.


----------



## HeavyMetal (Jun 10, 2011)

Redwood made a very good point about manufacture's warranty and plumbing codes.
I am a newer plumber and I solder all the time,I solder on pex adapters that is....small joke.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*hm*

i've got a welder buddy that can weld tits on a rubber monkey. breid..............:rockon:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not all that new a plumber, but I've never poured a lead joint. I have used lead wool & oakum to put in closet flanges, but it's definitely not the same I'm sure.

I hate trying to get those Charlotte seals in sometimes...feels like I'm trying to shove a 4" pipe into a 2" square hole!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> I hate trying to get those Charlotte seals in sometimes...feels like I'm trying to shove a 4" pipe into a 2" square hole!


 A thin bead of clear silicone for lubrication and a few 2x4's set up as a fulcrum and you can lever the pipe right in. There is always something close by you can brace against -- You just need to be creative.

Don't use too much silicone, though -- Use too much and you leave a silicone shelf on the inside of the pipe when it cures.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> A thin bead of clear silicone for lubrication and a few 2x4's set up as a fulcrum and you can lever the pipe right in. There is always something close by you can brace against -- You just need to be creative.
> 
> Don't use too much silicone, though -- Use too much and you leave a silicone shelf on the inside of the pipe when it cures.


 We use tyseal lube or what we call gorilla snot,,, in a pinch,, liquid dish soap works


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> We use tyseal lube or what we call gorilla snot,,, in a pinch,, liquid dish soap works


Ever get that gorilla snot or duck butter on your hands or clothes?

The only thing that will clean that up is dog shiot.:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I've sweat a pro press fitting closed. It works if you're decent at soldiering. I wouldn't do it on a job I was running though, the foreman at the time told me to do it. I haven't worked for that company for a number of years so it's anyone's guess as to if it's still holding.


----------

